# Rancilio Silvia Heater element problems



## surferdude5413 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi there

After 18 months of having my Silvia and I'm finially getting to grips with making decent coffee, then yesterday she stopped working! Silvia's dead!

I installed a Pid a few months ago and it's been working fine since, but recently the power has been tripping on the RCD. I thought this was because we've had plasterers in and they've pulled the sockets off the wall. Looking back I think every time the power tripped I had the coffee machine on. Then yesterday it started tripping as soon as I turned the coffee machine on.

After reading alsorts on the net Iv removed the connections to the heating element and this has stopped the electric tripping.

I also bought a multi meter which im new to using - when I put the probes on each connector of the element it reads 56 ish - I think this means it's no good.

i have also noticed it seems wet on top of the element (it's the newer bolt type)

my question is does anyone know if I can buy just a new element? (all the spares I can find include a new top half of the boiler, surely the point of the bolt element is that I can just change that?

I'd appreciate any help you guys can give me.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What version silvia is it ? V3, V4 ?

Maybe the installation of the PID wasnt done correctly, if you do change the heating element you could still trip the electrics.

Im not trying to knock you DIY skills here.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the top of the boiler is wet this is most likely what is causing the electrics to trip. The water is shorting the element down to earth. Try drying the top thoroughly then tighten the element.

Also check for resistance between the element terminal and boiler body / case, this should give open circuit reading .


----------



## surferdude5413 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for your replies,

I think my machine is the V4 (is the only difference the bolt element / the welded one - mine is the bolt one)

I think it is because of the leak il try nipping the bolt up, I did try testing against the boiler with the multi meter, and it didn't show a reading.

If it is just the leak and the element is ok, is there a washer or gasket under the bolt that could need replacing?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

When I was looking at getting a Sylvia, this was mentioned to be a common problem with the V4.. The seal for the element to the boiler has a tendency to fail, but I'm surprised that it makes the element wires short out for you.


----------



## surferdude5413 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Frank sorry I can't reply to your message as I havnt reached 5 posts yet.

sorry I was going to post an update on this, the sort answer is no I've failed miserably with the Silvia!

After talking to numerous people,(this chap was very helpful -http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=283737) but most were not familiar with the newer style v4 boiler, so I wasn't sure if the readings across the element etc should be the same. My readings were around 50 across the element on 200 setting. and it gradually climbed to 85 ish to the boiler on 2m setting?!

Anyway I ended up taking the boiler apart, putting the element in the oven, resealing under the connectors with paint, replacing all the seals (under the boiler and under the element). I tried it yesterday and it still tripped the electrics with a visible spark from the top of the element.

Ive contacted a few local companies who do repairs but I think they specialise in commercial machines, and I'm yet to hear back from them. (I don't really want to randomly start changing things when I'm not 100% what's at fault) but I may have to... My next plan would be to replace the element. But as I'm not an expert I thought it would be better for a professional to check it over, but this is becoming easier said than done!

Thanks for your interest

Il let you know if I manage to sort it

Jon


----------



## markcaines (Sep 25, 2016)

Did you solve this? I have the exact same problem.


----------

